# Pouncer is in the hospital. *updated with diagnosis*



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

My daughter came running in and told me something was wrong with Pouncers leg. She was limping. So I went to check on her and she was sitting there with her front leg pulled up to her head. She was wobbly and just seemed off. I scooped her up and by the time I got her upstairs (to somewhere quiet) she was fine. I checked her paw and everything seemed fine. So I just decided to keep an eye on her.

A couple of hours later, she was sitting with me on the couch (after a very unusual failed attempt at jumping up on her own) and it happened again. She jumped down and couldn't walk very well. She crawled under and table and curled up with her head down. One ear was bent back and the other was normal. At this point, I'm thinking seizure. So I called the hospital to see if they recommend I bring her in. They did.

When I got to the hospital, I was waiting in the exam room. Pouncer had another episode as the tech came in. She quickly whisked her away to the back to check her out. The doctor came in and said he's really concerned about her body structure. She has little muscle development, you can feel all of her bones, and her abdomen is fluidy. (On a side note, she was just at our regular vet a month ago... why wasn't anything said then???) He wanted to do blood work on her so he ran those tests.

He came back about 30 minutes later (it took longer than expected because her blood wouldn't clot well) and he said everything he was looking for came back fine. He thought it might be her liver, but it's fine. Her potassium level is a little low, but he doesn't think it's low enough to be causing the muscle issue and the "twitches". He recommended I leave her there overnight so they can give her some IV fluids (and in case it turns into full-blown seizures) and she will be seen by a neurologist first thing in the morning.

So, Pouncer's at the hospital probably so scared. Cooper is here wondering what in the world I did with Pouncer. I'm worried about her and I hate being without her. She cuddles with me on the couch and curls up under the covers with me at night.  I'm just praying this is something that can be fixed. She's not even a year old yet! Any prayers or positive thoughts you can send Pouncer's way would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I had a kitty with a similar problem. (Pouncer's ear is what caught my attention.)
It turned out he had an inner ear infection (_liked to roll in the cat litter_) that affected his balance and he couldn't walk/jump well. Appeared very uncoordinated.
If this infection has been low-grade and on-going, it could have affected Pouncer's appetite and caused her to not be very active, allowing her muscles to diminish in tone and mass.
I hope it is something easily rectified like my kitty's problem was.
Good thoughts and purrs sent your way...
Heidi


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

i hope Pouncer is feeling better soon


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, the neurologist just called. She's been having the tremors again this morning, plus a head-bob. He said that could be caused by the low potassium level. He's most concerned about her body condition. He said there's a place in her abdomen that feels abnormal and he wants to have an ultrasound done so he can take a look at her organs. After he sees the results of that, he'll order some more tests to try to figure out what's going on with her. 

I feel SO terrible about all this. I knew she was very boney, but I didn't know she was abnormal. I just thought she still had some growing to do. I took her to the vet last month and he didn't say anything about it. It's been a long time since I had a kitten. I don't remember what Cooper was like at that age. I just hope we can correct this!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Good luck Ann...Happy thoughts going out to Pouncer.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I really sympathize with what you're going through, and hope Pouncer is better soon. Rookie had twitches almost constantly last week too, and it turned out to be a ruptured anal gland that was causing her pain, and that was her way of expressing the pain. I guess there could be a lot of explanations for twitches. Anyway, I'll really cross my fingers for you and Pouncer that everything is back to normal soon.


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone.  

The doctor called back and said the ultrasound had been done and Pouncer has enlarged lymph nodes. He sent some cells off to the lab. He asked if I wanted her to stay there until the results are back (it should be done by end of day tomorrow). He said they weren't really doing anything for her except giving her fluids so she can come home if we want. I want. I *REALLY* want. She may have to go back in when the lab results are back, but for tonight she'll be cuddling with me. I have some fears of what may be going on, but I'm praying that's not the case. They're getting her discharge paperwork ready so I'll be picking her up soon. Yay! I've missed her SO much.


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

Pressin paws here. Hopefully its nothing too serious.


----------



## Charlynn (Apr 12, 2007)

Aw. I hope Pouncer is okay!


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

how is she doing now? i hope she is ok


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Good thoughts going out to Pouncer!


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

It's what I feared. Pouncer has FIP.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh no! I'm so sorry.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that too


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, Ann, I'm so sorry. Bless his little heart.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Poor Pouncer!  
Big hugs and kneading paws...
:cat


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry...Gathering from everyone else's replies, FIP must be fatal. Would someone remind me of what FIP is again?


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

ahhh dangit! I'm sorry! ((hugs))


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Pouncer.  We are thinking of her.

Karie and crew


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Ann.  {BIG HUG}


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate all the support. I'm pretty messed up at the moment. My poor little baby is only 11 months old. This is just so sad.  From the moment I saw her on the Animal Control website, I KNEW she was the one for us. And I do NOT regret picking her. She may only be with us for a little longer, but she is going to be surrounded by soooooo much love!!

I posted some pictures in Meet My Kitty. Stop by and check out my little cutie!


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Poor Pouncer. :-( :hugs:


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear the sad news but.. *whisper* what is FIP?

(Sorry if this is a bad moment to ask)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Triss,

I'll PM you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

my3kitties said:


> I'm so sorry...Gathering from everyone else's replies, FIP must be fatal. Would someone remind me of what FIP is again?


FIP stands for Feline Infectious Peritonitus. 


> FIP is caused by a virus. Cats can be infected with feline coronavirus (FCoV). There are two types of this virus which cannot be distinguished from each other in laboratory tests. One is avirulent (does not cause disease) or only mildly virulent and is called feline enteric coronavirus (FECV). Infection with this virus does not produce any signs other than maybe a very mild diarrhea. The other type is virulent (produces disease), is the cause of FIP, and is called feline infectious peritonitis virus (FIPV). It is believed that FIP occurs when FECV mutates to FIPV in the cat and starts to replicate in the cat's cells. What causes this mutation is unknown.


http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm ... icleid=212


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

Okay, thank you *Marie*.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Pouncer


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Pouncer. How are you holding up?


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Leazie said:


> I'm so sorry about Pouncer. How are you holding up?


I'm a complete mess. I even emailed the Children's Pastor at my church and told her I wanted to stay home this Sunday (I help with one of the children's services) and spend time with my cat.  I know some people probably think I'm a complete loon, but I know you guys understand! :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Of *course* we understand!


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

Of course we do, and we don't want to lose faith either. Keep your chin up if you can :wink:


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Ann, did the vets do any other tests? I'm sorry, but I've gotten so used to thinking "outside the box". Also because I had a cat who was diagnosed 3 times (!!) with FIP and didn't have the disease. As I understand it, the ONLY definitive test for FIP is a post mortem test. Any other diagnosis is done by a preponderance of signs, many or most of which can also be associated with other diseases. 

I had a cat with symptoms very similar to Pouncer's. (He was the cat who was 'diagnosed' with FIP. I spent hours and hours of research and made a list of 3 or4 other things I wanted them to test. Turns out he had toxoplasmosis. By the time he was diagnosed with toxo (months after the symptoms had started), he was very lucky that he responded to medication and pulled through. 

Anyway, we'll be pulling for the little tyke!


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

Oo, there's a point to what *CatholicsA* said! *Pouncer* may have some other type of disease. Are you and the vets 100% sure that he has FIP?


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

The doctor is not 100% sure. Like Cataholics said, the only way to tell for sure is by a post mortem test. He sent the fluid in her abdomen for analysis and the voicemail he left me (Yep, I saved it  ) says it's "most suggestive" of FIP. When I called him back to talk about it, he was pretty convinced that was it.

They sent cells from her lymph nodes to be tested but the lab said they looked like intestinal cells instead of lymph node cells. They think the ultrasonographer made a mistake in collecting them. He offered to do it again free of charge, but I didn't see a reason to put her back in there if she had an incurable disease, you know?

But after hearing about Cataholics situation, I think I'll call and tell them I want it done anyway. It may not make a difference, but it just might. I think I'll make an appointment to talk with my regular vet also to see what knowledge he has about this. I've just been dealing with the neurologist at the Animal Hospital. 

I keep hoping that it's an incorrect diagnosis. I keep looking for signs that she's getting better. She hasn't had tremors since I brought her home. She's got a lot of fight in her when it's time to take her medicines. I have the wounds to prove it! :lol: She's eating a little at a time. She's not drinking water, though. Not on her own anyway. I'm forcing her to take some by putting some in a straw and sticking it in her mouth. She rather likes it that way. :roll: :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You and Pouncer will be in my thoughts and prayers, and I'll be keeping both my chins up for you!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

((((HUGS)))) to you and Pouncer.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Sorry you and Pouncer are going through this Ann. Hopefully there's been a mistake somewhere...don't give up...


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

There _has_ to be a mistake! Pouncer will get better, just keep faith in him and yourself :wink:


----------



## LittlePiratePanda (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## LittlePiratePanda (Apr 21, 2007)

dont lose faith.u can do it!!!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

This is probably the best site I've found on the subject: http://www.dr-addie.com/WhatIsFIP.htm#Diagnosis of FIP


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Ann, I have been in a world of my own since I lost Smudge and I missed this thread, I am sorry.

I am sorry to hear about Pouncers illness and of course you want to stay home and spend time with her. I took time off work and cancelled plans quite a bit over the last few months when Smudge was poorly, we certainly do all understand.

Lots of love and best wishes to you both - puss cat magic being sent your way from Willow and Toby.


----------



## Charlynn (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry. Many hugs for you and Pouncer.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I hope things do improve. Sounds rough.

Thinking of you


----------



## macalico (Apr 19, 2007)

So sorry Ann.









*Sending hopeful thoughts your way*


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Giant Hugs! poor baby, paws crossed and sending prayers!!!


----------

